# Suggest Best Split Air Conditioner



## Stick (May 7, 2007)

Hello Friends,

Looking for Best 1 TON Split AC, should be capable of latest Air Filters - like bacteria free air, bad odor & smoke out, supply fresh oxygen inside the room.

Good humidity reducer, good cooling power, will shut automatically after a Temperature down to certain pre-set level and start automatically as temperature rise up.

It's good if  have DC inverter technology - max budget is 18-20k

Suggestion for slight over budget AC is OK if it really have some good features to spend more!

User experience is most welcome and others too.

Thanks


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2007)

my friend was looking for the same. but i think its a wrong place to ask.
but wait some one might reply


----------



## Stick (May 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 8, 2007)

just go the market and enquire there about the features and price..
I dont think anybody can help you here unless someone has bought one recently..
My bet: LG


----------



## cooldivya (May 9, 2007)

I too would buy an LG


----------



## cooldip10 (May 10, 2007)

LG will be fine..  Besides Voltas and Samsung ACs are also fine to have.

Don't go for : ONIDA.. It really is a bad choice!


----------



## Stick (May 10, 2007)

My friend in GOA had LG AC few year back and just after 6 month of Purchase he need to sell it in SCAPE - really trust me - he afford it - cause support is bad and Dealer refuse to EXCHANGE for other LG ac though it start giving problem from 2nd week of purchase and Dealer/Company not even ready to hear him.

Technician come and visiting but each day the ac gets new problem and in end of 1st month either dealer or company avoid to get Call for Service, same story with my friend in Mumbai with LG Vaccum Cleaner.

I had Onida TV from last 5 years from last year it developed minor fault and within 24 hrs Tech. person at my door step and in this month 2 time I call them just for service and they attend my call within 24 hrs.

Though I'm not FOND of ONIDA Brand open for other than LG and Samsung.


----------



## Stick (May 12, 2007)

Bump for more suggestions


----------



## Stick (May 15, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Don't go for : ONIDA.. It really is a bad choice!



any reason? user experience?


----------



## cooldip10 (May 17, 2007)

Ya! 
One of my uncles bought one 2.0 ton Split AC in Kolkata. He was troubled within 2-3 weeks of usage. Also with service he faced some probs.

One of relatives was in ONIDA. He recently left it and joined VOLTAS. 
According to him, VOLTAS is a much better option than ONIDA. So, That's why I recommended not to go for ONIDA 



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Though I'm not FOND of ONIDA Brand open for other than LG and Samsung.



Hey By this I can only recommend you to go for VOLTAS! I have a 1.5 ton AC which is running in good condition.Although it needs servicing only annualy.You have to consider it's servicing & maintainance.


----------



## Stick (May 17, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Ya!
> One of my uncles bought one 2.0 ton Split AC in Kolkata. He was troubled within 2-3 weeks of usage. Also with service he faced some probs.



Sorry to hear that, but I have Onida TV and have Never Face any service Issue in last 5 years, they always attend complaint max 24 hrs. my own experience.



> One of relatives was in ONIDA. He recently left it and joined VOLTAS. According to him, VOLTAS is a much better option than ONIDA. So, That's why I recommended not to go for ONIDA



Price difference between Onida 1 Ton and Voltas 1 Ton is Rs.5000/- and Though Voltas had good Brand Image in Past but now there quality is no more as good as in past.

My friend have 1.5ton Voltas AC - he said service is CRAPPED and suggest me to buy Onida after viewing some specs but he have 2 Videocon Split AC.



> Hey By this I can only recommend you to go for VOLTAS! I have a 1.5 ton AC which is running in good condition.  Although it needs servicing only annualy. You have to consider it's servicing & maintainance.



Your machine must be 4-5 yrs old, voltas is good in past but crapped at present. Very said to hear from all over net and even from Dealers Mouth - I good Indian AC Brand lost luster


----------



## cooldip10 (May 17, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Your machine must be 4-5 yrs old, voltas is good in past but crapped at present. Very said to hear from all over net and even from Dealers Mouth - I good Indian AC Brand lost luster



Hey my machine is only 3 yrs old.
One thing you are getting is about the TV. ONIDA was for Tv only for a way back in times. No doubt it's TVs were superhit. But don't you think AC is quite different from TVs? Don't mind buddy, But be sure what you buy. Look into all aspects before buying from any dealer and any brand.


----------



## Stick (May 17, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Hey my machine is only 3 yrs old.
> One thing you are getting is about the TV. ONIDA was for Tv only for a way back in times. No doubt it's TVs were superhit. But don't you think AC is quite different from TVs? Don't mind buddy, But be sure what you buy. Look into all aspects before buying from any dealer and any brand.


 
Yes buddy, that's why I'm keep asking on every possible person but what I hear is

A Grade (Best Quality - large whole in pocket): Hitachi, Daikin, Ogeneral, Carrier
B Grade: Vidieocon, Onida (at present value for Money)
C Grade: LG, Samsung (Crapped Korean Brand - gain mkt- with Advertisements)


----------



## Ankit (May 17, 2007)

This discussion is taking good shape...
I think it's time to have a consumer electronics discussion forum also in digit forums


----------



## Stick (May 17, 2007)

Ankit said:
			
		

> This discussion is taking good shape...
> I think it's time to have a consumer electronics discussion forum also in digit forums



May be - sorry to say but Moderators with thinkdigit is *very very very slow* even in last 1 years with TD I don't know who is MODS here.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 17, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Yes buddy, that's why I'm keep asking on every possible person but what I hear is
> 
> A Grade (Best Quality - large whole in pocket): Hitachi, Daikin, Ogeneral, Carrier
> B Grade: Vidieocon, Onida (at present value for Money)
> C Grade: LG, Samsung (Crapped Korean Brand - gain mkt- with Advertisements)


 

U R absolutely perfect. 
Hitachi is the best in world, in India Hitachi or Carrier (Hitachi is very costly)
Don't ever go for LG/Samsung

If money maters then go for Vidieocon (Onida technology is good but not sure of Onida service)


----------



## Stick (May 17, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> If money maters then go for Vidieocon (Onida technology is good but not sure of Onida service)



My friend buy 2 Onida Split AC in Dec-2006 - it's still in 1 year Service Warranty Period but Videocon people didn't attend his AC's till today though he calls them several times.

About Onida I can say they may be Good with service - as I send 1 email to them and they take quick action and send Tech to visit my Site/Room.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 18, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> A Grade (Best Quality - large whole in pocket): Hitachi, Daikin, Ogeneral, Carrier
> B Grade: Vidieocon, Onida (at present value for Money)
> C Grade: LG, Samsung (Crapped Korean Brand - gain mkt- with Advertisements)



Your list is very fine.. 
So what have you decided till now?


----------



## soumya (May 18, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I purchased a Ondia 1.5 ton split AC cause it had the best specifications in the 1.5 ton range. Since Onida is not a favourite among many users here, Did I make a mistake? Here is the link of my ac. See and say for urself.


*www.truthatonida.com/beta/pro...SG18TRD&cat=72

P.S. Take a look at the technical specifications.


----------



## Stick (May 18, 2007)

cooldip10

 Onida SZ12GRL (Best specification in all Onida 1 Ton Model).

There is 2 models with Onida with same Number Old have 1 Rupee Coin shape display and New one have 1"x6" display with some more info about temp, set temp etc.

By the way accidentally I hear conversation from One Of Authorized Onida Technician. Here I can not get clear which window or split model have same problem?

"Arey yaar Onida ke 1 Ton main paani leakage ka problem hai ... muje pata hai ki ye Product Defect hai aur hamain badli kar ke dena padega - magar abhi company ke pass - matalb ki dealer ke pass stock nahin hain aisa bataado or kaho ki 10 din ke baad stock aayega to replace kar denge...... achcha hai agar 10 din main customer problem bhul gya to warna badli kar ke de denge"

But the guy who appoint by My Delaer is decent and quote very low charges and is very rational while suggestion to me.

So if you are going to Buy Onida 1 ton please buy it from Genuine & reputed dealer who can guarantee you if have same water dipping problem he will exchange it for you.


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

I have bought ONIDA (1 ton) from the showroom for 20 K...forgot the model name, but I've been using it for almost a year now...and no problems what so ever! My brother also has the same one (1.5 ton though) and his is also working fine with no problems.

All this bad repping for a brand just because maybe one out of like thousands was a defective piece...


----------



## krates (May 18, 2007)

Lg Intello Eye Coolest One


----------



## Stick (May 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I have bought ONIDA (1 ton) from the showroom for 20 K...forgot the model name, but I've been using it for almost a year now...and no problems what so ever! My brother also has the same one (1.5 ton though) and his is also working fine with no problems.
> 
> All this bad repping for a brand just because maybe one out of like thousands was a defective piece...



See buddy,

My dealer have Largest showroom in my city - dealing in AC for LG, Samsung, Godrej, Electolux and Onida

Now he quote 17,000/- for Onida 1 Ton, assure me will try to reduce price when I will be there in front of him.
LG 20,000
Samsung 20,000

when I ask him which is best - without wasting a second he replies Onida.
And yes if Our Luck is Bad than any product will give us Trouble after all it's Made In China.


----------



## gary4gar (May 18, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> See buddy,
> 
> My dealer have Largest showroom in my city - dealing in AC for LG, Samsung, Godrej, Electolux and Onida
> 
> ...


add more confusing to it
my dealer says goodrej is best a/c


----------



## Stick (May 18, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> add more confusing to it
> my dealer says goodrej is best a/c


If he is reputed and gentlemen than go with Godrej , ask him model number and search online for more information about the particular model.

Ask him to give address of some customers who purchase from him & get installed Godrej AC's. Contact same customers and ask more .....

NOTE: Do not forget to select from those Brand who have Service Centers for your city or have near by service center - as many Electronic co's implements strategy that Customer need to visit service center with Product and they will repair it ASAP.


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> See buddy,
> 
> My dealer have Largest showroom in my city - dealing in AC for LG, Samsung, Godrej, Electolux and Onida
> 
> ...



Okay...I don't understand...were you agreeing with me or disagreeing with me?? I only ask cuz you quoted my text...


----------



## Stick (May 18, 2007)

^^ Agree that Onida Also have good quality AC. But if luck is bad any good quality AC turn in to Bad


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Ah K...


----------



## Stick (May 18, 2007)

^^ do you seen any Reduction in cooling or any other fatures in last 1 year - any one used Onida AC more than 3 yrs here or nearby?


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

In one year, no difference whatsoever...only irritating part is that the fan speed controls respond a bit slowly. There's like a 4-5 second lag between pressing the remote button and having the fan speed increase or decrease. I'm not sure if this is a standard problem with ALL A/Cs or only with ONIDA...but apart from this minor niggle, I'm very happy with the AC performance.


----------



## Stick (May 19, 2007)

^^ why you go with Onida - when there is various esablished brand in Mket


----------



## faraaz (May 19, 2007)

Actually...I didn't choose the brand...my folks did.


----------



## Stick (May 19, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Actually...I didn't choose the brand...my folks did.


^^ why and what makes them to choose Onida from so many brands - just for TV ads or...


----------



## 786 (May 20, 2007)

nobody is talking about BlueStar... why???


----------



## cooldip10 (May 20, 2007)

786 said:
			
		

> nobody is talking about BlueStar... why???



BlueStar is for commercial sector.. as far as i know. They deliver the best when you get a huge acs.. 

@ Stick : You are right, Its all about luck. If you have a good luck any company  will favor u.


----------



## Stick (May 23, 2007)

bumpyt bump


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Yes buddy, that's why I'm keep asking on every possible person but what I hear is
> 
> A Grade (Best Quality - large whole in pocket): Hitachi, Daikin, Ogeneral, Carrier
> B Grade: Vidieocon, Onida (at present value for Money)
> C Grade: LG, Samsung (Crapped Korean Brand - gain mkt- with Advertisements)


 ur decision abt samsung is wrong ..it makes good ac's

but i would suggest that u should go for voltas........if not voltas then videocon..


----------



## cooldip10 (May 23, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> samsung & Voltas make good ac's



Sure dude.. 
I have both Voltas And Samsung Window ACs. Voltas one's a little noisy When compared with Samsung's. may be its due to the fact that I bought Samsung one last yr only where as the Voltas one was bought four yrs


----------



## Stick (May 24, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> ur decision abt samsung is wrong ..it makes good ac's
> 
> but i would suggest that u should go for voltas........if not voltas then videocon..



Videocon service sucks in my city, 1 ton EER is low than Onida 1 Ton.

cooldip voltas good with window AC but lost its lusters now with Split Ac's


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Videocon service sucks in my city, 1 ton EER is low than Onida 1 Ton.
> 
> cooldip voltas good with window AC but lost its lusters now with Split Ac's



i will not agree..i have used voltas & i know its good


----------



## Stick (May 25, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> i will not agree..i have used voltas & i know its good



is this voltas model 1-2 yr old or more? model number? Price? Ton?


----------



## securitya8 (Dec 2, 2008)

Air conditioning and building security services


----------

